# Migraines and ovarian/uterine pain and cramping



## monarch (Mar 13, 2010)

I had the WORST migraine I ever this morning. It was so bad I wanted to go to the hospital just to get me out of pain. I had migraines when my thyroid first blew but not like the one I had this morning. I've also had horrible uterine pain on and off for the last week. I've had ovarian cysts before so I know what they feel like, but this pain is also in my uterus. I looked this up on the internet and there is a connection between the thyroid and migraines/uterine pain in *menopausal* women. I'm too young to be in menopause. If I go into menopause while I'm in my late 30's I'll be so, so upset. I want a sibling for my miracle son.

I've felt like absolute crud since my doc put me on a lower dosage of levothyroxine. I have my first appointment with my new GP on April 29th. Between wanting to sleep all the time and having flu-like symptoms I'm wondering if this is more than my thyroid? I wonder if it was just a coincidence that I started feeling so bad AFTER my doc changed my dosage of levothyroxine. He had to reduce the amount because my TSH levels were so low (below).

Anyone else dealt w/headaches and uterine pain and NOT in menopause? Kinda worried about peri-menopause. I don't have any hot flashes or other symptoms other than migraine and uterine pain. That is a plus.

*TSH: .07
Free T3: 4.26 pg/mL
Thyroxine Free: 2.7 ng/dL
Luteinizing Hormone 6.1 mIU/mL
Follicle Stimulating Hormone: 5.3 mIU/mL
ANA: <40 TU
Thyroglobulin Antibody: 36.9 IUnits/mL
Thyroid Peroxidase Ab: 264.0 IUnits/mL
C-Reactive Protein: <.3 mg/dl
POC Sed Rate: 19 mm/hr*

Like everyone else...I'm sick and tired or feeling sick and tired.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

monarch said:


> I had the WORST migraine I ever this morning. It was so bad I wanted to go to the hospital just to get me out of pain. I had migraines when my thyroid first blew but not like the one I had this morning. I've also had horrible uterine pain on and off for the last week. I've had ovarian cysts before so I know what they feel like, but this pain is also in my uterus. I looked this up on the internet and there is a connection between the thyroid and migraines/uterine pain in *menopausal* women. I'm too young to be in menopause. If I go into menopause while I'm in my late 30's I'll be so, so upset. I want a sibling for my miracle son.
> 
> I've felt like absolute crud since my doc put me on a lower dosage of levothyroxine. I have my first appointment with my new GP on April 29th. Between wanting to sleep all the time and having flu-like symptoms I'm wondering if this is more than my thyroid? I wonder if it was just a coincidence that I started feeling so bad AFTER my doc changed my dosage of levothyroxine. He had to reduce the amount because my TSH levels were so low (below).
> 
> ...


Oh, you poor dear!! I am so sorry to hear this.

At this point, TSH is not that relevant but the FREES are so if you can get those ranges???

My doc keep my TSH @ 0.03 or less and this suppresses the antibodies and as long as my Frees are in line, we are good to go. No way am I ever hyper (over medicated.)

Sending bunches of hugs and I hope that migraine has gone away! Do you have Zomig on hand for migraines?

Do you have the ranges for those Frees??? Sadly, different labs use different ranges.

It "does" sound like this was triggered by lowering your thyroxine dose.


----------



## Phoenix (Mar 20, 2010)

Monarch,

Have they ever checked you for PCOS (polycystic ovarian syndrome)? I had almost the same symptoms as you, and this was my problem. How old were you when your migraines started?

They need to check your estogen and testosterone levels, along with your blood insulin, glucose, and A1C levels. I will look tonight at my blood work to see if I am leaving anything off.

Phoenix


----------



## monarch (Mar 13, 2010)

Phoenix said:


> Monarch,
> 
> Have they ever checked you for PCOS (polycystic ovarian syndrome)? I had almost the same symptoms as you, and this was my problem. How old were you when your migraines started?
> 
> ...


I was checked for PCOS after going into emergency back in Jan 2000. I had 11 months of large cysts and having them burst. I got kinda used to them until I hemorrhaged (or at least that is what I thought was happening) and the emergency doc contacted my Gyno and scheduled a laparoscopy. I didn't have PCOS or anything like that. My Gyno at the time told me she didn't know why I kept getting cysts. I only had one more cyst after my laparoscopy which was odd. Obviously they did something to make them stop.

This pain is a bit different. It isn't continuous pulling/cramping like when I had cysts. It feels kinds like Braxton Hicks and Mittelschmerz at the same time. That is as close as I can describe it and it will last from an hour to a day.

They did Routine Hematology and Routine Chemistry at my last draw and everything is within normal levels. This was before the lowering of my dosage, though.

I am very thankful that the pain is not constant. That is a good sign, I believe. I'm praying that I can get through the next nine days w/o another migraine. That was the WORST.

I just think my body is totally out of whack. I felt better at .07 TSH than I do now. Outside of the gritty eye and huge eye bags (which I still have) I developed, I was better off.

Thanks for the suggestion, though. I did think of that but remembered that was looked at, albeit that was 10 yrs ago.


----------



## monarch (Mar 13, 2010)

Andros said:


> Oh, you poor dear!! I am so sorry to hear this.
> 
> At this point, TSH is not that relevant but the FREES are so if you can get those ranges???
> 
> ...


They just did Free T3 and Thyroixine Free. Those results were:
Free T3 - 4.26 pg/mL (lab range 2.5-4.3 pg/mL)
Free Thyroxine 2.7 (lab range 0.9-1.7)

I'm a bit out of range for the Free Thyroxine and close to the high limit with my Free T3. Sadly, I've tried to look at what these numbers mean for me and I can't find too much into on the web.

You're awesome Andros, Thanks!!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

monarch said:


> I was checked for PCOS after going into emergency back in Jan 2000. I had 11 months of large cysts and having them burst. I got kinda used to them until I hemorrhaged (or at least that is what I thought was happening) and the emergency doc contacted my Gyno and scheduled a laparoscopy. I didn't have PCOS or anything like that. My Gyno at the time told me she didn't know why I kept getting cysts. I only had one more cyst after my laparoscopy which was odd. Obviously they did something to make them stop.
> 
> This pain is a bit different. It isn't continuous pulling/cramping like when I had cysts. It feels kinds like Braxton Hicks and Mittelschmerz at the same time. That is as close as I can describe it and it will last from an hour to a day.
> 
> ...


If you feel better @ 0.07, your doc needs to work w/you on this. My doc keeps my TSH @ 0.03 and one reason why is because by nearly suppressing the TSH, it keeps the antibodies very very quiet. Ssssssssssssssssssh!!

And I do hope you feel much better today.


----------



## monarch (Mar 13, 2010)

I found an interesting article on this...

http://thyroid.about.com/gi/o.htm?z...p://www.thyroid-info.com/articles/woliner.htm


----------



## Phoenix (Mar 20, 2010)

Another thing they might check into is endometriosis.

Phoenix


----------



## Redbuster (May 19, 2010)

I can so understand what you have been going through. For the past few years I have been having gradual increase in uterine/ovary pain. It feels how you discribed it...it's like I am having bad cramps and achey. It's to the point where I am not able to have intimate relations with my husband due to the amount of pain and discomfort I am having. Finally last week I had a laporoscopy done to check for endometriosis/lesions. That all came back negative. Now it seems like my pain is even worse.

Migraines are very debilitating for me. They occur several times a week and I basically have to go to bed.

I feel like I am losing my mind. I have to force myself to do everything and by the end of the day I am beat. I feel old tired and wore out.

I am going to talk with my FP doctor next week. I am going to try and get a referral to Anchorage for an Endo doc.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Do you have ranges on the other labs? Sorry if you posted them and I just missed them! I'm curious and I'm going to see what I can find for you!


----------

